# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week??? 10-5-14



## vintage2wheel (Oct 5, 2014)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???



Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John82a1 (Oct 5, 2014)

*New C-Model Schwinn 1937*

Just got this one from another member. Thinking it is a 1937, but what does the diamond 8 diamond mean?


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 5, 2014)

*hello*

refered  to as  dd  double diamond  frame   chucksoldbikes 
  that  what iv  been  told   i  may be  wrong    some onelse  may  know more


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 5, 2014)

*1938 Ranger*

All original except tires
http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 5, 2014)

chucksoldbikes said:


> refered  to as  dd  double diamond  frame   chucksoldbikes
> that  what iv  been  told   i  may be  wrong    some onelse  may  know more



Yeah..that's not a double diamond frame...on a dd frame the stays are straight not curved.  Ie forming a second triangle


----------



## REC (Oct 5, 2014)

John82a1 said:


> Just got this one from another member. Thinking it is a 1937, but what does the diamond 8 diamond mean?




If you are referring to a "Double Diamond" frame, that would be one where the upper rear stays are straight, this one has curved upper rear stays. Hence there would be two diamond shaped openings in the frame. I don't have one to use as an example, but here's a photo of one from an ad a wile ago.
REC

EDIT: While I was looking for this photo, Obi Wan beat me to the post


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 5, 2014)

*picked these two up this week*

The one looks like a phantom but with the B.F. Goodrich badge and lack of markings I'm guessing it's not.  I checked the serial number and it was made in 52'.  As soon as I'm done posting I'm putting a seat on it and taking it for a cruise.  The other one is a 24" and can see no other markings of what it is. It was made in 59'.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 5, 2014)

john82a1 said:


> just got this one from another member. Thinking it is a 1937, but what does the diamond 8 diamond mean?




The "diamond 8 diamond" is probably a designation used for a rental bike.
The serial number indicates the frame was made in 1938.
Nice prewar rider. Should clean up nice.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 5, 2014)

*Green BFG*

Is the front fender upside down on the green BFG?

Mike


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 5, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Is the front fender upside down on the green BFG?
> 
> Mike




Not sure, there are no holes for a light on it


----------



## spoker (Oct 5, 2014)

on the green bfg the tank,fenders and tires may be from a 1995 crisier,i had one and it carried those parts when new,i think r or f was 49,the rear rack came on b6 or newer phantoms,imho


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 5, 2014)

spoker said:


> on the green bfg the tank,fenders and tires may be from a 1995 crisier,i had one and it carried those parts when new,i think r or f was 49,the rear rack came on b6 or newer phantoms,imho




Thank you for the info.  I didn't think the fenders looked right.  No holes for the light and after I looked closer I noticed that they didn't have the flare at the back of them.  The tank doesn't have a horn or even a button for it, and the writing on the decal didn't look like any of the pictures I saw.  The rack looks like it was red originally.  Is there any way to tell if it is an original or reproduction?  The tires have made in the u.s.a. on them, I thought they stopped making them here a while ago?  The serial number is f27600 and comes back made in 1952.  Any more information is greatly appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 5, 2014)

Picked up this '41 Cycle Truck!


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 6, 2014)

Actually picked this 1939 Liberty up about two weeks ago for the nice men's Mesinger long spring seat that was on it. Yesterday I put on some WW's that I got from a fellow CABEr and gave it a wash. Still need to get rust off rims and clean crank.


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 6, 2014)

*1955 Jaguar Ballooner*

I have wanted one of these beauties for a while. I bought it from the original owner who had it hanging in the garage for the past 35 years. It seems to be fairly complete...the light on the front fender is all there, it's just in pieces. I am totally pumped about this one.


----------



## spoker (Oct 6, 2014)

kool jag,its got the right hard to find seat,has it got typhoons on it or those rare tires?


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 7, 2014)

*Tires*



spoker said:


> kool jag,its got the right hard to find seat,has it got typhoons on it or those rare tires?




It has the original Monsoons.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 7, 2014)

nice score on the jag.a 3 speed ballooner is a pretty rare bike.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 7, 2014)

Pantmaker said:


> I have wanted one of these beauties for a while. I bought it from the original owner who had it hanging in the garage for the past 35 years. It seems to be fairly complete...the light on the front fender is all there, it's just in pieces. I am totally pumped about this one.
> View attachment 172158




Very nice.  I was recently commenting on "another forum" about how it had been some time since I had seen one of these.  Great Pic.


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 7, 2014)

*Hard to find*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Very nice.  I was recently commenting on "another forum" about how it had been some time since I had seen one of these.  Great Pic.




Thanks and totally agree.  This is only the 4th one I've personally seen for sale this year.


----------

